# Finishing cloths



## markspens (Dec 4, 2012)

I normally don't post on the forum,  Just kinda lurk and learn-LOL, but I have a question for all of you fabulous pen turners.  What is your preferred cloth for finishing your pens when using something like Mylands or an acrylic finish (like one-step).  I've always thought that paper towels would be too rough but using cotton rags gets rather expensive.  Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Lenny (Dec 4, 2012)

Cotton ... Old t-shirts ... I save the worn out underwear for the really high end pens! :wink:


----------



## cwolfs69 (Dec 4, 2012)

ditto old t shirts


----------



## 1080Wayne (Dec 4, 2012)

Not clear on how you propose to use them . DON`T use them on the lathe unless you like the prospect of wrapping your hand and arm around the mandrel .


----------



## jmbaker79 (Dec 4, 2012)

Same Deal...old tshirts for friction polish, novus2, and for plastic polish..


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Dec 4, 2012)

Polishing while still on the Lathe? Ditto on the tshirts....after they have cured and before showing..A microfiber cloth


----------



## azamiryou (Dec 4, 2012)

Old tee-shirts.

When working with cloth at the lathe, don't hold on - just barely enough grip to keep it from flying away. If it catches, you want it to get ripped out of your hand rather than pull your hand into the machine.


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 4, 2012)

Bounty paper towels. Use them for ca also.


----------



## Zahnarzt (Dec 4, 2012)

Old t-shirts are definitely best but you can run out quickly. You can get cheap ones at Salvation army for a buck.  Shop towels and paper towels have served me well so far.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Dec 5, 2012)

1080Wayne said:


> Not clear on how you propose to use them . DON`T use them on the lathe unless you like the prospect of wrapping your hand and arm around the mandrel .




i use my scissors and cut them into proper size strips.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes, cut them into small pieces ... 2"x2" or so .... In this size I think they are perfectly safe .... I fold them, aply some Meguiars PlastX  then refold to expose a clean side for buffing.
Although I haven't done it ... I see no reason you couldn't toss hem in the wash and reuse.


----------



## NotURMailman (Dec 5, 2012)

I have two kids so the supply of ripped, worn out, or too small t-shirts seems to be endless right now. I use them and toss them (in 2x2" or so pieces). Cutting those things up can be a real pain if you don't have super sharp scissors.

I do use micro fiber cloths for the plastic polish. I get them in 5 packs from Harbor Freight pretty cheap.


----------



## markspens (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.  That is pretty much what I thought.  I've been using cotton cloths (and t-shirts) cut into smaller pieces and was getting tired of cutting them but I guess that is the best route to go.  Thanks again.  

Mark


----------



## NotURMailman (Dec 5, 2012)

The kids make for great free labor to cut up said t-shirts when they do something wrong too!


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Dec 6, 2012)

One other hting - I, too use old t-shirts. However, I prefer to just use 100% cotton. For some reason they seem to do a better job.


----------



## dennisg (Dec 6, 2012)

I use flannel shotgun cleaning patches. They are cheap about the right size.


----------



## raar25 (Dec 6, 2012)

Any cotton rag and paper towels.


----------



## triw51 (Dec 6, 2012)

I use a thick wool stump socks I cut them in approx. 1" x 4" strips and use them for polishing (I use paper towels for CA/BLO application).  If anyone is interested I will be glad to send some of the wool strips


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 6, 2012)

Buffing wheels with tripoli and white diamond


----------



## squidsct53 (Dec 17, 2012)

Old cotton flannel shirts cut into small strips.

Once used, save in small ziploc bags w/finish & wood species noted so you won't mix 'em up with differing finishes or woods.

When already saturated, they polish faster & just need a few drops of the padding lacquer to get goin' again vs. re-soaking new piece every time.

Darkened a couple nice birds' eye maple burls by using cocobolo or ebony rags inadvertently.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Dec 17, 2012)

I go to a nearby fabrics store. Buy 5 mts of the cheapest cotton t-shirt material. Cut small pieces as needed. It's been about 8-10 months since my last (and first) purchase and still have a good length to go.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 17, 2012)

markspens said:


> Thanks for all the replies.  That is pretty much what I thought.  I've been using cotton cloths (and t-shirts) cut into smaller pieces and was getting tired of cutting them but I guess that is the best route to go.  Thanks again.
> 
> Mark



Mark, if you get tired of cutting t-shirts you can also purchase make-up applicator pads sold at drug stores and Costco. These applicator (cotton) are fairly inexpensive and you simply toss them when you are done. Treat them as disposable.


----------



## panamag8or (Dec 18, 2012)

Add me to the old t-shirt crowd. I worked in radio, so I have tons laying around.


----------



## Phillikl (Dec 20, 2012)

I watched a WTF video today, the guy pulls a sock out of his pocket to buff with! About hit the floor!!!  Didn't notice if he had both shoes on or not...

BTW it was a great video.


----------



## jzerger (Dec 28, 2012)

I cut old t-shirts (used to run quite a bit so have lots of t-shirts). I cut into strips a couple inches wide x doesn't matter.  I use them for wiping blanks between wet-sand-mm grits as well as the finishing(a different one for finishing). After I have a pile, throw them in the wash.  Eventually they're trash.


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Dec 28, 2012)

A lot of us are concerned about our fingers.  I don't hear about replacments. Try this.'Always" have all four fingers + thumb pointing at the pen.  I find it would be hard to pull the fingers in.  The cloth pulls out of my grip easy when it catches.  Even when holding pretty tight.  But I try to hold it as loose as I can get by with.  I like t-shirt cloth.  I have got to try flannel. Thanks for the idea.I like the idea of the texture of the surface.Yes, paper towels are probly a better safty precaution.We all take some risk.I use tissue/paper towel a lot.   I preffer t-shirt.  I  do   use the same way reguardless.


----------



## carpblaster (Dec 28, 2012)

firewhatfire.
 showed me  a trick,buy a good white paint roller,cut it on ur bandsaw in 3 pieces,works great even when dirty,i
 put my polish on the roller and turn the lathe up and go to town,saves the shirts and all,i use  cut shirts to get where i need to polish


----------



## mson (Jan 1, 2013)

I use old T shirts cut into 2X4" pieces.

I do understand the safety steps that need to be taken around rotating equipment. 

*Do not wrap around the object. *Use the rag as a pad with opening so it will not wrap around.


----------



## kroekern (Jan 3, 2013)

Am I the only one that uses those blue _Shop Towels_?
They're great. Strong, easy to cut into thin strips (they're cloth-like), and of course disposable. They do soak up quite a bit though, so a bit of finish is "wasted". Obviously, using the same cloths will reduce waste, but I like using fresh ones per pen/coat.
I don't use CA so the little bit of waste is not a big cost problem for me. I believe the shop towels do _not_ act as a CA accelerant as regular paper towels do (a benefit IMO), but again I don't do CA finishes.

I also use my fingers quite a bit :biggrin: I don't think I'm in any chemical danger with my finishes, and a little sense goes a long way with physical safety.

-Nic


----------



## Hexhead (Jan 4, 2013)

Lenny, if you've got more than just a band the underwear is not worn out! 

I use whatever's close, paper towels, socks, paper bag, the shirt I'm wearing.


----------



## Youngturner101 (Jan 6, 2013)

I use a piece of one of the towels or rags my mom saves for dirty jobs around the house. I have been using the same cloth for close to 50 pens now and haven't had any issues with finishes. I put the friction polish I use in the same spot on the rag to apply to the pen each time so there is like a hard wax platform so the rag doesn't absorb most of the finish. Then I use other parts of the rag to get the rest off from the pen. Hope this helps.


----------

